# Hey girls fancy meeting up?



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi girls
There seems to be an interest in meeting up again sometime very soon...I am very interested and i felt that i missed out last time getting to meet up with everyone...
Shall we start looking at dates and venues and who is interested

I would like to say that i am so touched by the support that has happened on this thread, i would now like the chance to get to have a chat....so lets start the ball rolling What do you think?

love astridxx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I would love to come and meet with you all, I was just thinking about starting this same discussion so well done astrid, I am free pretty much all the way through August and am located near Southampton, Hants
if we make a list of who wants to come when they are free and where they are travelling from we can try and work out a date and location to suit everyone.

Dydie xx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi there ladies

I'd like to add myself to your list of possible attendees for meeting up if that's not gate crashing.

As a brief intro I've been "hanging around" the LCF board for a bit and I'm now considering being a fully fledged member which is to say I'm sick to death of IVF and I'd like my life back  (it's liberating just typing the words.) 

I live close to Milton Keynes so could do a wide range of locations....as to dates, I have to work occasional weekends at short notice but other than that late August/early Sept is pretty free at the moment at any rate.

Bye for now

flipper (Pam)


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Just wanted to say hello to Pam aka Flipper
We would love you to join us as a fully fledged member of LFC
being on here does not mean that you will never try tx again, but it is a good place to
explore the possibility of living a life without our all dreams.
We will try and help anyone to decide what is right for them and support you
no matter what the future holds.
Many of us here including myself live by the rule of "never say never"

Looking forward to this little meet  

Dydie xxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi pam and dydie
This is great that you are interested in meeting up, it would be really good to meet up as suggested August or September. I work shifts, so if we start planning now i can try arrange shifts around the meet up....
I live in Essex so i am quite central for most places and i am willing to travel...
It will be so great to see you both and hopefully a few others. 
Lots of love astridxxx


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I'd love to be able to join you this time too.  I'm in Edinburgh so I'm likely to be the awkward one, but wouldn't have a problem travelling to somewhere reasonably accessible.

I am about to go on hols so will look out to discoover what yu have decided when


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

....I get back.

(pressed wrong key in my excitement   )

Love to you all,

Eilidh
XXX


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Have a nice holiday Eilidh
we will think of you all the way up in Scotland when we try and decide where to meet up, maybe we can find a nice hotel mid way and make a weekend of it ?
If we did it this way does anyone have any opinions of weather it should be a girlie weekend or are dh's/dp's going to be invited ?

Any thoughts anyone ?

Dydie xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
I am open to all suggestions.....as Elidth lives in Scotland it would be nice to try and meet somewhere which is accessible for her.Any suggestions?
If it becomes a weekend and travelling involved, maybe involving our partners is not a bad idea?what does everyone think
By the way i am off for a weeks holiday and will be back on the 30th....so hopefully the ball will start rolling and we can come up with some concrete ideas..sorry i won't be participating for the week....
I am easy going anything for a day or weekend away....
Have a good weekend girls...
love astridxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Ladies,
I would love a meet-up with you guys as i missed the last one  ......i'm away 8th-20th September & i work every Saturday but if you decide on a whole weekend then i could travel to see you on the Sunday....think it would be just me though no DH as he considers our whole IF journey well behind us  

I'll keep my eye on tis thread & will join in if it looks like i'll be able to join you  

luv n hugs to all,
juels xxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Eilidh, hope you're ok? 

I can see you're online & was just wondering how you pronounce your name.....sorry to be a thicko  
luv 
juels xxx


----------



## Eilidh M (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Girls !

Don't worry too much about me !  I'm happy to travel south.  Oxford was just a bit tricky because I couldn't take the Friday off to travel.

Juel

My name is pronounced Ay Lay.....like a Cockney would pronounce Hayley !!!  It not my real name, but one of my favs so thought I would use it on here.  

I suspect I would be dh-less on any proposed meet-up too.

Thanks for the nice holiday wishes everyone, catch up when I get back.

Lots of Love,

Ay Lay
XXX


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi girls
Any thoughts on a meeting place?
love astridxxx


----------

